# Brassavola nodosa buds



## Plantsman05 (Nov 23, 2021)

Hey guys! My first post here. I have some Brassavola nodosa buds developing on my plant, which is the first orchid I've ever bought, and it's been 4 days in which I don't think there was any significant development. Is this normal? And if it is, how long is it till the buds fully open? I'm pretty impatient now  thanks!


----------



## Plantsman05 (Nov 23, 2021)

And this one is from 4 days ago:


----------



## tomp (Nov 23, 2021)

Orchids teach patience.


----------



## Plantsman05 (Nov 23, 2021)

So it's normal, right? I can't wait for it to pop open!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 23, 2021)

tomp said:


> Orchids teach patience.


 I thought they taught impatience 

if you stick the pot behind something else, with the buds sticking between other foliage, they will open right up  (and when you pull the pot back out the flowers will strip right off)


----------



## Plantsman05 (Nov 23, 2021)

I'd rather wait


----------



## abax (Nov 23, 2021)

Welcome to ST from KY. Good decision.


----------



## Plantsman05 (Nov 25, 2021)

Hey guys! I think the middle bud finally seems to begin unfurling further up! Hopefully it blooms in two or three days.


----------



## Plantsman05 (Dec 4, 2021)

Finally!
And about the fragrance, when it begins to emit the fragrance as darkness falls, it emits a very unique, amazing perfume of spices, something like clove fragrance. Later on, as it becomes late, the fragrance becomes stronger but is indeed a mix of a floral scent and burnt plastic. Very interesting! And the flowers are amazing.


----------



## abax (Dec 6, 2021)

Excellent Plantsman! Enjoy the changing fragrances of the nodosa The changes are
intriguing, don't you think?


----------



## Plantsman05 (Dec 6, 2021)

Yeah! It's so weird and intriguing! I've noticed like 5 different smells in one day, it changes so much! During the day it has a very faint fragrance of petunias.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 7, 2021)

Plantsman05 said:


> Finally!
> And about the fragrance, when it begins to emit the fragrance as darkness falls, it emits a very unique, amazing perfume of spices, something like clove fragrance. Later on, as it becomes late, the fragrance becomes stronger but is indeed a mix of a floral scent and burnt plastic. Very interesting! And the flowers are amazing.


Wow. None of the nodosa I’ve sniffed ever smelled like anything (to me) but vanilla spice. Night or day.


----------



## Plantsman05 (Dec 8, 2021)

Haha, really? I've also seen people describe the smell as raw chicken or bacon. And some people have said the fragrance was different between different blooms they had. I really like this species though, and the smell of mine is very interesting.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 8, 2021)

Plantsman05 said:


> Haha, really? I've also seen people describe the smell as raw chicken or bacon. And some people have said the fragrance was different between different blooms they had. I really like this species though, and the smell of mine is very interesting.


SlipperTalk needs Smell-O-Vision!


----------



## Plantsman05 (Dec 9, 2021)

We really do! I really hope such a thing will be developed soon as you don't want to forget some fragrances. For example, when I've been to Vietnam, Michelia alba (magnolia relative) had the best fragrance I've ever smelled. And I can't get it here.


----------

